# New Unis



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think instead of the orange alternate we should go to black. Those orange ones reminds me of going to home depot and seeing the workers there.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Aww, don't hate on the orange ones. 

I'd like for us to use the orange as our full-time road uniforms. Then replace the purple ones with your suggested black uniforms.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Aww, don't hate on the orange ones.
> 
> I'd like for us to use the orange as our full-time road uniforms. Then replace the purple ones with your suggested black uniforms.


Heck no those purple ones kick ***.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I think instead of the orange alternate we should go to black. Those orange ones reminds me of going to home depot and seeing the workers there.


:rofl:


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

I've been saying this for the last year too Kekai. We need black nasty's for the road. Mid 90's we had those black alternates that were sick. I'm not against the orange jerseys, but after that nice little 0-6 road trip while wearing them I would be surprised to see them back next season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Aww, don't hate on the orange ones.
> 
> I'd like for us to use the orange as our full-time road uniforms. Then replace the purple ones with your suggested black uniforms.


agreed. I love the orange ones and dislike the purples as well. Black would rule. Just not at the expense of orange.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I tend to favor the orange alternates. PHX


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

How can any Suns fan want to get rid of the pruple uniforms? Thats us thats been us since day 1 man.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clayton_Bigsby said:


> How can any Suns fan want to get rid of the pruple uniforms? Thats us thats been us since day 1 man.


Exactly purple needs to stay. Orange/Grey jersey's with a Airport prefix of PHX on it? That needs to go.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

what do you think ?





































hey i just came up with the ideas.. huh... btw sorry about the crappy editing, i scuk in photoshop


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice mate. I still like the orange ones but the black and the same orange in the ones now i rekon would be awesome.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The last one looks like a Kings jersey, so no. The first two black ones are very nice though. But I still say no getting rid of orange, get rid of purple.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:greatjob: on the photoshop. I love the 2nd one. Then the 3rd one. Awesome job I wish we had those unis.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like the 2nd one. It would look hot. Black with Grey trim and orange mixed in. Those would be hot.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i've never been a fan of the orange ones...especially after the 0-6 trip...i started blaming our losses on them, haha.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I blame the losses on no Nash.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I blame the losses on no Nash.


I don't. I blame it on those horrible orange looking uniforms.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

:curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I don't. I blame it on those horrible orange looking uniforms.


We didn't wear those in those losses! And those jerseys rule! Die. haha


----------

